

DHH: The State of the Mac (2005) - BadassFractal
http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/arc/000433.html

======
BadassFractal
I'm really curious what the HN community thinks about this somewhat
controversial position. I hope I'm not extrapolating too much, but what I get
out of it:

\- Windows: use if only if you're constrained to the MS ecosystem (or you're
lame) \- Mac: use if you like OSS, or have little interest in the ecosystem
above. \- Linux: alternative if you can't afford Apple products

~~~
there
unless they're in mobile form, in which case dhh likes windows[0] and hates
linux[1].

0\. <https://twitter.com/#!/dhh/status/154998105379573760>

1\. <https://twitter.com/#!/dhh/status/150677158078070784>

~~~
BadassFractal
The comment in 1 seems more about Android and Google's strategy than linux.

------
MaysonL
Actually, that is 2005, not 2009. It's before Intel Macs, judging from the
number of references to Powerbooks.

~~~
BadassFractal
You're right, I fixed that!

So, has the situation gotten vastly different in the past 7 years?

